# Far Cry 3 - Steuerung / Tastenzuweisung / Menüführung



## Piccolo676 (6. Dezember 2012)

*Far Cry 3 - Steuerung / Tastenzuweisung / Menüführung*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir am Samstag Far Cry 3 gekauft und finds bislang auch echt gut. Allerdings finde ich ein paar Steuerungen / Menüführungen etwas um ständlich, vielleicht hab ich aber auch die richtigen Optionen noch nicht gefunden. 
Daher ein paar Fragen dazu :
1. wie kann man seinen Waffen die Tasten 1-4 neu zuweisen ? ich will einfach z.b. die Waffe auf 3 mit der auf 2 tauschen
2. Waffenwechsel hab ich auf dem Mausrad und beim scrollen wechseln dann auch plötzlich Granaten und andere Sprengstoffe durch. warum ?
3. anscheinend sind auch die F-Tasten belegt, aber weder in den Optionen noch im Handbuch konnte ich die Belegung finden. kennt jemand die Belegung ?
4. Menüführung : Herstellung und Rucksack sind nur umständlich über das Pausemenü zu erreichen. ok, mit den F-tasten kommt man auch hin, aber keine Ahnung welche genau was macht, siehe Punkt 3
5. neue Einträge ins Handbuch : geht man mit Esc dorthin wenns eingeblendet wird muss man sehr umständlich durch alle vorherigen Menüs zurück bis man wieder im Spiel ist. gibt es hierfür auch eine Ablürzung ?

Insgesamt finde ichs sehr umständlich wie die Menüs aufgebaut sind, oder ich hab wirklich die richtige Vorgehensweise nicht gefunden.

Wäre nett wenn jemand dazu Tipps hätte.
Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Also, dass man nur mit mehrfach "Esc" endlich ins Spiel zurückkommt, gibt es bei vielen Spielen.

Das mit den Granaten ist wohl nicht zu ändern (bisher), siehe auch Far Cry 3 Waffenwechsel bug - ComputerBase Forum


ansonsten weiß ich da nix, hab das Spiel wohl erst am Montag


----------

